# Laienfrage zu Sucosoft S30



## bene (15 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
habe mir nun günstig eine PS4-111-DR1 zugelegt. Funktioniert alles wunderbar. Nur zur Software Sucosoft S30-S3-D habe ich leider keine Bedienungsanleitung dazu erhalten. 

Wie man Timer,Speicher oder Merker setzt weis ich. Jedoch wollte ich folgendes wissen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wenn man ein Dauersignal an einem Eingang hat, dies nur als kurzes Tippsignal weiterzugeben? Wie muss ich dies dem Programm im AWL-Programmiermodus angeben?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## tompi999 (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo Bene,
serienmäßig gibts bei dieser PS4-100-er Serie keine positive Flanke oder was ähnliches.
Am besten wäre, du machst einen Einschaltwischimpuls, der liefert dir dann für eine Zykluszeit eine logische EINS.
Müsste so funktionieren:

LI 0.1
ANM 0.0
=Q 0.0
LI 0.1
=M 0.0

lg
tp


----------



## bene (17 Juli 2007)

perfekt geht wunderbar. echt danke ohne des wär ich nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## alpi (6 April 2014)

Hallo bene,
kannst Du mir die Sucosoft S30-S3-D senden?
Meine Software ist mir mit dem Ableben meines alten Laptobs
verloren gegangen.


----------



## PN/DP (7 April 2014)

alpi schrieb:


> Hallo bene,
> kannst Du mir die Sucosoft S30-S3-D senden?
> Meine Software ist mir mit dem Ableben meines alten Laptobs
> verloren gegangen.


Das "Ableben eines alten Laptobs" sollte doch kein Problem sein.
Steh auf vom Computer, gehe zu Deinem Softwareschrank, hole die Installations-Disketten von Sucosoft S30-S3 und installiere die Software auf Deinem neuen Computer.
Oder hole Dir irgendeine Datensicherung von Deinem alten "Laptob" und kopiere den Ordner auf Dein neues Notebook.

Wenn Du trotzdem nichts findest, dann tippe in die Suchmaschine Deiner Wahl "S30-S3" ein. Oder auch gleich hier oben rechts die Forumssuche. Da solltest Du z.B. dies hier finden

Harald


----------

